# Kindle Paperwhite Software Update Version 5.3.8



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

I noticed this on the Amazon Kindle forum today. I'm going to try it out.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
We have a new, free software update available for Kindle Paperwhite that can be found here: http://www.amazon.com/kindlesoftwareupdates/paperwhite

This update automatically downloads and installs on your Kindle Paperwhite; however, you can also manually download the software and transfer the update to your device via USB cable.

The software update includes general improvements and the following feature enhancements:

*	Search terms highlighted in search results
When you search for a word or phrase within a book, the search terms will appear highlighted within the search results. When you tap a result to go to that location in the book, the search terms will appear highlighted on the page.
*	Select other dictionaries when looking up a word
When you look up a word in the dictionary, you can choose to look up the word in other dictionaries on your device from within the dictionary definition window.
*	View other definitions of a word
When you look up a word that has multiple meanings for the same spelling (homonym), you can navigate through each of the available definitions from within the dictionary definition window.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

I downloaded and applied the update. I like the optional dictionary. The pop-up window has a little triangle next to the Dictionary, and you can pick others you have installed on the device.

I can see how this would be handy for those that might have a Bible dictionary (e.g., Easton's Bible Dictionary for Kindle) or translation dictionary on their device. I know the PW has built-in translation, but that requires wireless.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

There was also a new update for the kindle touch. Version 5.3.7


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

kansaskyle said:


> I downloaded and applied the update. I like the optional dictionary. The pop-up window has a little triangle next to the Dictionary, and you can pick others you have installed on the device.
> 
> I can see how this would be handy for those that might have a Bible dictionary (e.g., Easton's Bible Dictionary for Kindle) or translation dictionary on their device. I know the PW has built-in translation, but that requires wireless.


Does it have the page flip feature?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think kansaskyle copied what it says on the update page -- doesn't look like it mentions any of the new 'features' expected on the PW2.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

The dictionary feature is neat. I have my kindle set at british english so it automatically picked the Oxford dictionary. Good for many historical novels. But now one doesn't have to pick, you can get the definition from any of the ones you have on the kindle. 

That is all I tried. I haven't tried the search yet.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Does it have the page flip feature?


As Ann noted, I just copied what was on the Amazon announcement. Unfortunately, there is nothing related to the new PW2 features. I'm hopeful some of them will trickle down to PW users, but that would kind of gray the lines between the two devices, and might keep people from upgrading.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

kansaskyle said:


> As Ann noted, I just copied what was on the Amazon announcement. Unfortunately, there is nothing related to the new PW2 features. I'm hopeful some of them will trickle down to PW users, but that would kind of gray the lines between the two devices, and might keep people from upgrading.


I think so too. I dont think those upgrade will be available to us until at least after the Christmas holiday shopping season.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Amazon seemed quite clear in saying that those PW2 features that are not hardware dependent would come down to PW. Probably after PW2 launch of course. Unfortunately for PW owners, one thing PW2 has is improved touch screen. This puts any new gestures at risk, like page flip, because it might be tuned for the new improved touch sensors.

There is similar precedent in Kindle 3 not getting the Kindle 4/5 partial page update, which I think it could have gotten, but maybe something in the new hardware made that feature better and they chose against trickling it down to the previous generation. Same could happen with page flip etc.

Of course, here's hoping all the feature do come to PW.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FearIndex said:


> Amazon seemed quite clear in saying that those PW2 features that are not hardware dependent would come down to PW. Probably after PW2 launch of course. Unfortunately for PW owners, one thing PW2 has is improved touch screen. This puts any new gestures at risk, like page flip, because it might be tuned for the new improved touch sensors.
> 
> There is similar precedent in Kindle 3 not getting the Kindle 4/5 partial page update, which I think it could have gotten, but maybe something in the new hardware made that feature better and they chose against trickling it down to the previous generation. Same could happen with page flip etc.
> 
> Of course, here's hoping all the feature do come to PW.


I actually haven't seen anything that says the PW2 has an improved touch screen. I've seen info about better lighting, a better contrast screen, and a faster processor which means improved responsiveness.

As to the 'page flip' and other new 'software' features, as far as I can tell, there aren't any new gestures. Rather, there are pop ups that you can call via a tap or two and then within that frame go forward and back the same as you would when you're reading, or view the footnote, definition, etc.

I haven't seen any indication that the input will be any different to what the PW1 already has. THAT part of the two devices is the same. So, arguably, anything software base should be able to come in an update.

HOWEVER: because the new PW2 also has a faster processor, it's _possible_ some of the new features won't work properly on the PW1 because of the hardware limitations.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Ann I believe I read about refinements to the capacitive (sp) screen. That it would focus in better on touches. Where did I read that?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

There was mention of better touch screen somewhere. I have read so many press releases and blogs, I can't recall where. 

On the amazon front page it says "the latest touch screen technology". But there were details...somewhere.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It does say there's a faster processor, i.e. faster page turns:

*Fast, Easy Page Turns*

IMPROVED-The new Kindle Paperwhite's processor is 25% faster. Books open and pages turn faster for a seamless experience. Kindle Paperwhite also uses the latest in capacitive touch technology, more accurately responding to the smallest touches.

But, as to the touch screen itself, all it says is it uses the latest technology that responds more accurately. That doesn't say to me that it's, for example, a 'multi-touch' device.

Though, I suppose the increase in responsiveness could make it to where one could use more than just taps, swipes, and the odd pinch/spread.  I guess I think if that sort of thing was available they'd be talking about it more.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It does say there's a faster processor, i.e. faster page turns:
> 
> *Fast, Easy Page Turns*
> 
> ...


Don't know anything about multi-touch? Never heard of that but this is what I read as well and to me, that seems relevant to the actual screen technology. Hardware. "...uses the latest in capacitive touch technology, more accurately responding to the smallest touches". That doesn't sound like processor speed.

I guess we'll see shortly...or find more in another review.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As I understand it, there's a couple of different ways a touch screen can work.  The eInk devices are 'two point touch'.  I actually don't if there's a technical term, but what it means is it can detect two touches at a time.  Which is why 'pinching' works.  On the PW, for example you can touch two fingers to the page and movethem together and the text size menu will come up and the size will go down.  If you move them apart the size will go up.  Or you can tap to select a specific size.  I don't, off hand, know of any other 'dual touch' commands that work on the PW.

The Fires, though, and most tablets now-a-days, are ' 10 point multi-touch' -- which means that it can read all 5 or 10 fingers.  Which means that many more gestures are available.

A better processor would be necessary for 'mulit-touch'.  Just don't know if the PW2 processor is enough better than the PW1 processor for that to be the case.  And, again, I'd think if it were, they'd be touting it.

That said, I can't see a big need for more than 'two touch' technology when mostly what you're doing is reading.  On tablets there are games and fast typing apps that make use of it. Or, for example, a piano app lets you play more than just 2 keys at a time. 

Improved sensitivity isn't a bad thing, though.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

In the video to which a link was posted, the "flipping" seems to be accomplished with a touch slider that allows one to very rapidly scroll through pages. This appears MUCH better than having to tap for every page turn to flip through a book. I wouldn't think that this would necessarily require either the faster processor or the improved touch technology, but we'll see if they make it available for PW1.

In any case, it's one of the reasons I'm excited about getting a PW2 (or at least telling everyone that it's at the top of my birthday list!). This helps address one of my very few remaining issues with ebooks vs. DTBs.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

As others have noted, they say:



> Kindle Paperwhite also uses the latest in capacitive touch technology, more accurately responding to the smallest touches.


I am guessing this isn't a big change from the current PW to the new one. The change occurred from the original Touch to the PW. The original Touch used a different Touch technology (and sorry, I don't remember the name off the top of my head) and in the PW it was changed. That is why you can use a stylus with the PW but couldn't with the original Touch.

My thought is that it is likely there isn't a big change in terms of this feature.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> As others have noted, they say:
> 
> I am guessing this isn't a big change from the current PW to the new one. The change occurred from the original Touch to the PW. The original Touch used a different Touch technology (and sorry, I don't remember the name off the top of my head) and in the PW it was changed. That is why you can use a stylus with the PW but couldn't with the original Touch.
> 
> ...


The Touch used infrared sensors and actually you could turn the pages with lots of things...I used a pencil's eraser end, and I recall people mentioning accidentally turning pages when their sleeve hit it or, in one case, when a fly landed on the screen. The capacitive screen is superior in that sense, as you need to use a finger or a capacitive stylus, which eliminates a lot of accidental touches.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The Touch used infrared sensors and actually you could turn the pages with lots of things...I used a pencil's eraser end, and I recall people mentioning accidentally turning pages when their sleeve hit it or, in one case, when a fly landed on the screen. The capacitive screen is superior in that sense, as you need to use a finger or a capacitive stylus, which eliminates a lot of accidental touches.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy. This is why you are the technical editor on PW for Dummies. And you are better at remembering stuff off the top of your head than I am (and you might be dealing with a little jet lag, too!).

L


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm not concerned about the new Touch capabilities, whatever they are. I'm fine with how my PW performs that way. It just sounds like a true hardware technology change. 

And I'm used to the lighting on mine.

My real hope is for the page flipping feature. Not much else sounded that compelling. Faster is always nice, but mine seems adequate....certainly better than actually turning pages!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Thanks, Betsy. This is why you are the technical editor on PW for Dummies. And you are better at remembering stuff off the top of your head than I am (and you might be dealing with a little jet lag, too!).
> 
> L


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks! I downloaded it today.


----------

